# Thai Ridgeback



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this is not Apbt related but it is dog related and I wanted to share it with you all  lol well I have a pup in my class that is a Thai Ridgeback. She is gorgeous and after talking with the owner about her breed and how rare they are I decided to look them up. They are gorgeous dogs and are known to be very smart, loyal and protect their household/family to death. I know people hate to go off of looks when it comes to apbt and other dogs but their look reminded me much of the pit bull breed which is why I think I fell in love with them. Strong, muscular and beautiful colors. They also remind me of Pharaoh dogs from Egypt lol. Apparently there aren't many in the USA and only recently have people started to grab interest in the breed. 
Here is some info on their temperament: "They are naturally protective of their home and family and can be aggressive or shy when not properly socialized. Because of prior geographic isolation and lack of human contact, the Thai Ridgeback remains independent minded and much of the original natural instinct and drives remain intact, particularly prey drive. They have an excellent jumping ability and may seek to roam if not properly contained."

Here are a few pics
































I definitely want to own one in the future


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i had a couple of TRs while growing up in hawai'i. yes they are awesome. and very protective.
they have a great affinity for water activity. both of mine loved to paddle and surf. whenever i would grab my gear or my board, they would go bananas! and if i left them behind they would cry and be depressed.
tons of energy. great swimmers. but i remember them being hard to train. but that could be just my childhood perception. it was second nature for them to climb on to the nose of my longboard and balance on waves. but they were plain stubborn when it came to normal dog commands.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> i had a couple of TRs while growing up in hawai'i. yes they are awesome. and very protective.
> they have a great affinity for water activity. both of mine loved to paddle and surf. whenever i would grab my gear or my board, they would go bananas! and if i left them behind they would cry and be depressed.
> tons of energy. great swimmers. but i remember them being hard to train. but that could be just my childhood perception. it was second nature for them to climb on to the nose of my longboard and balance on waves. but they were plain stubborn when it came to normal dog commands.


Oh, how awesome! Yeah I live in Hawaii and I found a breeder here. That is awesome that they love water. From what I have read from owners online they seem to have great balance and jumping skills. lol. But I do see them as stubborn, the one in my class can be very stubborn at times and it seems that they dont respond to typical training methods. Her owner told me he was on leave when his wife got their TR and didnt take her out to socialize much so now she is weary of other dogs. She doesnt like other dogs and in class she will growl although he says she gets along great with their other dog at home.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool dogs!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Yeah, more dog knowledge!*

Wow, I was not familiar with that breed. I learned something new, thanks!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

JoKealoha said:


> i had a couple of TRs while growing up in hawai'i. yes they are awesome. and very protective.
> they have a great affinity for water activity. both of mine loved to paddle and surf. whenever i would grab my gear or my board, they would go bananas! and if i left them behind they would cry and be depressed.
> tons of energy. great swimmers. but i remember them being hard to train. but that could be just my childhood perception. it was second nature for them to climb on to the nose of my longboard and balance on waves. but they were plain stubborn when it came to normal dog commands.


You make me want to get one now. I got an ACD because I had heard similar about their nature. I now have had my ACD for 13+ years. Those that have or have had this breed are extremely impressed at his complete opposite of what the faults are to the breed. 
I'm seriously gonna consider this as my next dog.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

wow..very cool dogs. love the colors especially the light grey colored one...sould like awesome dogs!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

william williamson said:


> You make me want to get one now. I got an ACD because I had heard similar about their nature. I now have had my ACD for 13+ years. Those that have or have had this breed are extremely impressed at his complete opposite of what the faults are to the breed.
> I'm seriously gonna consider this as my next dog.


After research and seeing one in person I plan on owning one!



jerseypeach said:


> wow..very cool dogs. love the colors especially the light grey colored one...sould like awesome dogs!


Me too my fav is the light grey. This color seems to have golden eyes. Very pretty.



NITRAM2K9 said:


> Wow, I was not familiar with that breed. I learned something new, thanks!


No problem.  I though it would be worth sharing here!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

NICE and its totally Kai's long lost relative lol those ears!! Very pretty dog!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> NICE and its totally Kai's long lost relative lol those ears!! Very pretty dog!


I think they are beautiful!  As for Kai, I actually got asked if he was mixed with it but I highly doubt it being that the breed is so rare and I know his parents. lol. Now that I have learned so much about breeding and mixing dogs I hope that never happens to this breed! I would love to own one!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> You make me want to get one now. I got an ACD because I had heard similar about their nature. I now have had my ACD for 13+ years. Those that have or have had this breed are extremely impressed at his complete opposite of what the faults are to the breed.
> I'm seriously gonna consider this as my next dog.


13+ is a good run.
the TR will do well in your part of the world. heat and humidity. lots of water. (i know because i have friends in Fort Pierce). not unlike Hawai'i. 
and from what i have gathered from your posts, your wealth of knowledge and a firm hand will likely produce excellent results.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Kai said:


> I think they are beautiful!  As for Kai, I actually got asked if he was mixed with it but I highly doubt it being that the breed is so rare and I know his parents. lol. Now that I have learned so much about breeding and mixing dogs I hope that never happens to this breed! I would love to own one!


oh i thought the dog in your avatar was a TR! haha! those ears are classic! i love that pic.

... the new pic isn't too shabby either... wahine nani.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> oh i thought the dog in your avatar was a TR! haha! those ears are classic! i love that pic.
> 
> ... the new pic isn't too shabby either... wahine nani.


Haha thanks  and nah his momma was pit/lab and dad was pit/boxer but since they are not pure and have no papers I dont know for sure if thats what he is lol. His ears do cause a riot though. I love em lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I want one!!!! Lmao  one day my husband's gonna kill me over dogs.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> I want one!!!! Lmao  one day my husband's gonna kill me over dogs.


I'm just gonna echo Circle M on this one lol


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> I want one!!!! Lmao  one day my husband's gonna kill me over dogs.


Lmao im in for alot of trouble once I have my own home!!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

JoKealoha said:


> 13+ is a good run.
> the TR will do well in your part of the world. heat and humidity. lots of water. (i know because i have friends in Fort Pierce). not unlike Hawai'i.
> and from what i have gathered from your posts, your wealth of knowledge and a firm hand will likely produce excellent results.


I am humbled. I'm also in the process of moving to costa rica. Which, climacticaly speaking would serve the breed as well.
My ACD is still strong in spirit and health. I'm looking to get A few more years out of him. He has raised several dogs. I sincerely believe dogs telepathically sense each others assets and defects, when you work A younger dog against an older dog done systematically you can yield any result from any animal you choose. I always maintain A 2-4 dog pack depending on my situation.
I've been looking at this dog now.
When I first got my ACD I read books,(it was before the prevalence of the Internet) talked to people, owners, vets, called rescues out west, and anyone anywhere I felt may hold the key.
Surprisingly the information was consistent, which encouraged me to get one. Everyone pretty much said the same thing, not good with other animals, pack instinct made it good for A family, yet would be weary to aggressive to outsiders, could be A varmint/cat killer. The propensities were against the breed for A society dog, yet great as A work animal.
Sydney is absolutely the epitome of complete opposite of the breeds characteristic flaws.
Man, now you got me excited.lol that doesn't happen often with dogs!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

william williamson said:


> I am humbled. I'm also in the process of moving to costa rica. Which, climacticaly speaking would serve the breed as well.
> My ACD is still strong in spirit and health. I'm looking to get A few more years out of him. He has raised several dogs. I sincerely believe dogs telepathically sense each others assets and defects, when you work A younger dog against an older dog done systematically you can yield any result from any animal you choose. I always maintain A 2-4 dog pack depending on my situation.
> I've been looking at this dog now.
> When I first got my ACD I read books,(it was before the prevalence of the Internet) talked to people, owners, vets, called rescues out west, and anyone anywhere I felt may hold the key.
> ...


Please please please post pics and keep us updated if and ever you do get one!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I am humbled. I'm also in the process of moving to costa rica. Which, climacticaly speaking would serve the breed as well.
> My ACD is still strong in spirit and health. I'm looking to get A few more years out of him. He has raised several dogs. I sincerely believe dogs telepathically sense each others assets and defects, when you work A younger dog against an older dog done systematically you can yield any result from any animal you choose. I always maintain A 2-4 dog pack depending on my situation.
> I've been looking at this dog now.
> When I first got my ACD I read books,(it was before the prevalence of the Internet) talked to people, owners, vets, called rescues out west, and anyone anywhere I felt may hold the key.
> ...


Costa Rica??!! wowzers. i'm jealous. that's one of my favorite places. and a TR will flourish in that environment.
in 1999 i went down to do some masonry work and help build homes. parlayed that with some fishing and surfing. went back in 04 for some field work and survival training in the Costa Rican rainforest.
i've never seen the Caribbean side. i would love to go back. where abouts are you gonna live?
i don't know much about ACDs but i love their speckled coats and masks. if you pull the trigger on a ridgeback, fill me in on your breeder research. i may be interested in a few years.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

JoKealoha said:


> Costa Rica??!! wowzers. i'm jealous. that's one of my favorite places. and a TR will flourish in that environment.
> in 1999 i went down to do some masonry work and help build homes. parlayed that with some fishing and surfing. went back in 04 for some field work and survival training in the Costa Rican rainforest.
> i've never seen the Caribbean side. i would love to go back. where abouts are you gonna live?
> i don't know much about ACDs but i love their speckled coats and masks. if you pull the trigger on a ridgeback, fill me in on your breeder research. i may be interested in a few years.


We are actually starting A living life program as an alternative for addicts getting clean. It's not like treatment. 
We just got our web page built and will be up and running soon.
The idea is to have A few satellite branches around the country. I've lived there twice. I've traveled all over for the best locations. 
We are looking at palo Seco beach, by parrita, pavones, and la fortuna, rotating the clients from climate to climate. Dominical and the carribean will also be way stations.
I will keep you abreast of the dog hunt. I've already done considerable searching. The top line is from the Thai dogs A breeder has in San Francisco. 
They have the Baan Sakor line, which is the largest and most well rounded breeder/supplier. 
The prices range from 300 bucks for A contracted spay/ neutered animal, runs, not well structured to 1500 bucks, still Sp/ neu, and then 2500-3500 for non fixed show breedable.
I would personally get the pair for breeding. I will let them know wherein going and my purpose for getting them.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> We are actually starting A living life program as an alternative for addicts getting clean. It's not like treatment.
> We just got our web page built and will be up and running soon.
> The idea is to have A few satellite branches around the country. I've lived there twice. I've traveled all over for the best locations.
> We are looking at palo Seco beach, by parrita, pavones, and la fortuna, rotating the clients from climate to climate. Dominical and the carribean will also be way stations.
> ...


...well then maybe i will purchase from a certain kennel in Costa Rica? 
sounds like you've done alot of homework already. i'm excited for you.
i've heard of alternative life programs for teens. i think one of the coffee plantations has a program similar. that's really awesome that you help people like that. my sister is a psychologist that works in that type of setting. takes alot of strength and endurance to do that kind of work.
i like the Parrita region. i did some whitewater rafting there. great place for outdoor activity (like the entire country). ocean + rainforest + river = 3x the fun. your clients will love it!... not to mention the pups.
looking forward to hearing about all of it.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by author


----------

